# disabling Internet connection in local users login



## derreck (Jul 28, 2008)

HI there Guys, 

I'm a totally newbie with regards to this kind of of problem. Here's the situation, I need to setup My network that will limit users from accessing the internet, I will only allow users to connect to the internet using their domain users account, but if they are going to login using their local users account inveded in ther local pc they will not be able to access the internet. Is it possible to do this? what should I configure to make this work? please help me on this and Any help will be highly appreciated. Thanks and more power.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

I assume when you are talking about domain users, you are infact in an actual domain environment with something like Windows Server 2003?

One easy way would be to simply not give users actual (read: different) user accounts for the local system. They shouldn't need or have to have one anyways if in a proper domain environment. If by chance the DC goes belly-up (always a good idea to have a backup DC as fail-over), then they can simply use cached credentials for the domain account on their workstations.

EDIT: If you don't want them having access period without fully authenticating through AD, then simply disable cached credentials.


----------



## derreck (Jul 28, 2008)

tanx cellus, I'll give it a try. that's an awesome Idea. I have'nt tried it before but one way or the other, I must do it. Thanx and more power...:grin:


----------

